# FUMAGILIN-B Mixing Question (US Measures)



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

When mixing small amounts I add a teaspoon per gallon.Shake it up with a small amount of water in a jar first then stir into the syrup.


----------



## Bob D (May 15, 2005)

Thanks! I appreciate it!

Actually, I found a good conversion chart on-line. It breaks it down in US Weights and measures too! Very helpful! Thanks everyone!The link is as follows:

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~reute001/htm-files/Fum-B.html


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Good find! I did forget to mention it is a rounded measuring teaspoon (not leveled off).


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

100 to 110 degree water use 6 oz. in a blender mixes it up very well.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

So what is the dose for a colony??? 1 teaspoon?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

A rounded measuring teaspoon in a gallon of 1:1 syrup will get a nuc or package off to a good start.I dont always feed it to every overwintered colony but usually wish I had!The bees just consistantly look better when fed that gallon of fumidil syrup in January ,in my opinion.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

If you have a Betterbee catalog they have good directions one the page where they sell it


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Fumagilin-B may be dissolved in water or syrup at room temperature. For best results, heat required amount of water to 95-122oF (35-50oC), remove from heat source and add Fumagilin-B and sugar in that order. Good agitation is essential to assure uniform distribution of medicament [Instr Sht, 3/04].
 To prepare medicated syrup: (2:1 sugar-water [DLW])
To Make 1 gal syrup: Use 1/2 gal water,	1 rounded teaspoon Fumagilin-B, 8 lb. sugar, treats 1 hive.
(*Treatment quantity per Betterbee 2005 Catalog, p51)

Timing of Treatment:
FALL DOSAGE - For the protection of wintering colonies, medicated syrup is best fed in the fall if fed only once per year. There may be advantages to feeding in fall and spring. After all honey supers have been removed, feed at following rates.
a) 2 gallons of medicated syrup for each 2-chamber colony (approx 30,000 bees)[Instr Sht, 3/04].
b) 1 gallon for each 1-chamber colony (approx 18,000 bees)[Instr Sht, 3/04].
c) 3/4 gallon for each 5-frame colony (approx 8,000 bees)[Instr Sht, 3/04].
 Feed additional un-medicated syrup to desired colony weight for wintering [Instr Sht, 3/04].
 Feed as late as possible in fall. Get syrup into bees before they go into a tight cluster and can no longer take down the syrup [Betterbee 2005 Catalog, p51].

SPRING DOSAGE - In spring when colonies are stressed due to inclement weather conditions, mite infestations, other disease factors or intensive spring management, additional control may be needed. Medicated syrup must not be fed immediately before or during honey flow [Instr Sht, 3/04]. Feed medicated syrup at following rates. [Instr Sht, 3/04].
a) 1 gallon for each package colony [Instr Sht, 3/04].
b) 1 gallon for each 2-chamber colony (approx 20,000 bees) [Instr Sht, 3/04].
c) 1/2 gallon for each 1-chamber colony (approx 12,000 bees) [Instr Sht, 3/04].
d) 1/2 gallon for each 5-frame colony (approx 8,000 bees) [Instr Sht, 3/04].
 Feed additional un-medicated syrup to provide nourishment until nectar is available [Instr Sht, 3/04].
 Package bees may have been fed medicated syrup in transit, but such feeding alone is not sufficient to protect against Nosema. Each package is best fed Fumagilin-BR immediately after installation [Instr Sht, 3/04].


----------

